# Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*

						Zu viel blaues Licht ist schädlich für die Augen. Das bestätigt nun auch eine neue Studie der Universität von Toledo. Darin heißt es, dass das blaue Licht in bestimmten Fällen zum Absterben der Sehzellen und mitunter auch zur Erblindung führt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*


----------



## teachmeluv (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*

Sowohl bei meinem Smartphone, Arbeitslaptop und Zockmaschine habe ich entweder nativen Blaufilter oder f.lux laufen. Und ich muss feststellen, dass die Augen sich abends nicht mehr so angestrengt anfühlen, wie ich es sonst hatte. Zwar sind dann sicherlich gewisse Farben damit weg respektive die Darstellung wird verfremdet, aber habe mich mittlerweile daran gewöhnt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kero81 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*

Aha! Also leuchtet blaues nicht nicht nur Blau!


----------



## Casurin (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*

Naja - nicht viel aussagend bis Nutzlos.
"Blaues Licht" - ja klar - welche Wellenlänge? Wenn es so schädlich wäre wie PCGH es hier darstellt wäre ja  schon längst jeder Blind der mal den Himmel gesehen hat.


----------



## Freakless08 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*



Casurin schrieb:


> Wenn es so schädlich wäre wie PCGH es hier darstellt wäre ja  schon längst jeder Blind der mal den Himmel gesehen hat.


Es kommt immer auf die Dosis an.
Da PCGH selbst Blau ist, sollte man sich wohl hier auch nicht so lange aufhalten.


----------



## Kaimanic (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*

"Was ist das?" "Blaues Licht." "Was macht es?" "Es lässt den Gegner erblinden."


----------



## pizzazz (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*

Imperator Ming zu Flash Gordon:
"Warte nur, Flash Gordon, nachdem ich diesen Gefangenen mit einer Dosis von nur 12 Stunden mit meinen blauen Todesstrahlen hingerichtet habe und sich das Gerät nach 3 Tagen neu aufgeladen hat, kommst Du als nächster drann!"

Imperator Ming zu Gefangenem:
"Hör sofort auf rumzuzappeln und guck direkt in den Strahl!"


----------



## MTMnet (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*

nun verstehe ich was der Spruch "Ich kriege davon Augenkrebs" wirklich bedeutet.


----------



## INU.ID (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*



> Grund zur Panik gibt es jedoch nicht zwingend, auch wenn die Forscher jedem zu Blaufiltern und *Sonnenbrillen* raten.


Sonnenbrille? Wie jetzt, am PC? Also drinnen, vorm Bildschirm, ne Sonnenbrille tragen?


----------



## hellm (14. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Sonnenbrille? Wie jetzt, am PC? Also drinnen, vorm Bildschirm, ne Sonnenbrille tragen?



And I wear my sunglasses at night
So I can, so I can
See the light that's right before my eyes


Was nach blauem Licht wohl noch kommt? Violett? Ultra-Violett, genannt UV, kennen wir ja schon. Aber dafür hat der Monitor ja keinen Subpixel, noch mal Glück gehabt. Später nutz ich zum zocken auch noch Lichtschutzfaktor 50.. 

Aber mal ernsthaft, jetzt dachte ich wirklich das wäre wegen dem biologischem Rhythmus.. die Leute überm Polarkreis verrecken ja auch wie die Fliegen.


----------



## MESeidel (14. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*




hellm schrieb:


> Was nach blauem Licht wohl noch kommt? Violett? Ultra-Violett, genannt UV, kennen wir ja schon. Aber dafür hat der Monitor ja keinen Subpixel, noch mal Glück gehabt. Später nutz ich zum zocken auch noch Lichtschutzfaktor 50..
> Aber mal ernsthaft, jetzt dachte ich wirklich das wäre wegen dem biologischem Rhythmus.. die Leute überm Polarkreis verrecken ja auch wie die Fliegen.


​


hellm schrieb:


> ​



Wie beschrieben; ist das Problem der Kontrast.
Wenn ausreichend Umgebungslicht vorhanden ist (natürlich oder künstlich) helfen die reflektierten Licht-Strahlen.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich besonders empfindlich in dem Bereich bin oder es einfach schneller merke, als andere, wenn meine Augen leiden.
Aber ich bestehe seit ein paar Jahren auf gutes Umgebungslicht am Arbeitsplatz oder Coworking-Space.
Und bin meine Probleme (trockene Augen, Muskelzucken, starker Schärfeverlust nach ein paar Stunden) praktisch los bekommen.

Der Nachtmodus ist aber auch sehr willkommen.
Wenn ich des Nachts noch eine Stunde Twitch zum runterkommen rein lege, ist die Zimmerbeleuchtung dann doch aus.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Sonnenbrille? Wie jetzt, am PC? Also drinnen, vorm Bildschirm, ne Sonnenbrille tragen?





INU.ID schrieb:


> ​



Ich hatte darüber eine sehr lange Diskussion mit meinem Optiker (ich hatte mehrere, aber der ist jetzt zurecht mein Meister^^)​

Eine Zeit lang habe ich tatsächlich abgedunkelte (92%) Brille getragen.
Allerdings gewöhnen sich die Augen etwas daran.
Das bedeutet wenn man die normale Brille nutzt ist der Kontrast um so extremer.
Und Nachts beim Auto fahren oder im "Tanzlokal" muss man das tun, sonst sieht man nichts außer Kontraste.
jedes helle Gegenlicht brennt dann aber richtig.

Dann gibt es die selbst abdunkelnden Brillen.
In der Regel so 20 - 85%, man kann höher gehen aber dann steigt auch der Basis Wert --> Nacht wird problematisch.
Wichtig; dazu muss UV Spektrum auf die Brille treffen.
Im Auto sind die Scheiben aber beschichtet, UV zu reflektieren um den Innenraum nicht unnötig zu erwärmen.

Praktisch braucht man 2, ideal sogar 3 Brillen in Sehstärke
- selbst abdunkelnde: Alltag
- stark getönte: Im Auto und Sommertagen wo die 85% immer noch zu grell sind
- normale (Bonus): Nachts, bzw. vor'm Rechner

Vielleicht kommen ja die hochklappbaren Filter aus den 80ern wieder in Mode, nach den Hipster Brillen Kappa​


----------



## Pedrobeamer (14. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*

Handy und PC bieten doch "Night Mode". Dann muss sich auch niemand mit dem Menü des Monitors abkämpfen...


----------



## gorgeous188 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schÃ¤digen*



Kaimanic schrieb:


> "Was ist das?" "Blaues Licht." "Was macht es?" "Es lässt den Gegner erblinden."


YouTube
Falls jemand diesen Klassiker nicht mehr kennt


----------



## e4syyy (14. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Sonnenbrille? Wie jetzt, am PC? Also drinnen, vorm Bildschirm, ne Sonnenbrille tragen?



Es gibt spezielle Brillen die das schädliche Licht der Bildschirme filtern. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. 

Auch wenn manche der Doktoren hier im Forum es für schwachsinnig halten....


----------



## Two-Face (14. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*



pizzazz schrieb:


> Imperator Ming zu Flash Gordon:
> "Warte nur, Flash Gordon, nachdem ich diesen Gefangenen mit einer Dosis von nur 12 Stunden mit meinen blauen Todesstrahlen hingerichtet habe und sich das Gerät nach 3 Tagen neu aufgeladen hat, kommst Du als nächster drann!"
> 
> Imperator Ming zu Gefangenem:
> "Hör sofort auf rumzuzappeln und guck direkt in den Strahl!"


War das nicht Zarkov?


----------



## pizzazz (14. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*



Two-Face schrieb:


> War das nicht Zarkov?



genaugenommen stammt es aus Hyperspace S01E02 beim ersten Kontakt der Briten mit den Queppu
YouTube


----------



## RyzA (25. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*

Welche Farbtemperatur ist am besten um den Blauanteil zu reduzieren?
Ich habe bei mir per AMD Anzeigeeinstellungen 6800k eingestellt. Weil das für mich so vom Kontrast&Farben gut aussieht.
Bin Brillenträger aber Gleitsichtbrille.
Es ist wohl außerdem noch ratsam Abends Umgebungsbeleuchtung zu haben. Sollte mal wieder meine kleine Schreibtischlampe hier hinstellen wenn ich Abends noch am PC sitze und es jetzt wieder eher dunkel wird.


----------



## teachmeluv (25. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Welche Farbtemperatur ist am besten um den Blauanteil zu reduzieren?
> Ich habe bei mir per AMD Anzeigeeinstellungen 6800k eingestellt. Weil das für mich so vom Kontrast&Farben gut aussieht.
> Bin Brillenträger aber Gleitsichtbrille.
> Es ist wohl außerdem noch ratsam Abends Umgebungsbeleuchtung zu haben. Sollte mal wieder meine kleine Schreibtischlampe hier hinstellen wenn ich Abends noch am PC sitze und es jetzt wieder eher dunkel wird.


Ich habe mich da an dem Wert orientiert, welchen Google bei der entsprechenden Android-Option nimmt: 4800k. Es wirkt zwar anfangs gelblich, aber habe mich mit der Zeit daran gewöhnt. Mittlerweile finde ich den Blaustich, wenn es doch mal deaktiviert ist, unangenehm. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ich habe mich da an dem Wert orientiert, welchen Google bei der entsprechenden Android-Option nimmt: 4800k. Es wirkt zwar anfangs gelblich, aber habe mich mit der Zeit daran gewöhnt. Mittlerweile finde ich den Blaustich, wenn es doch mal deaktiviert ist, unangenehm.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Danke. Habe das mal probiert aber das ist wirklich zu gelb. Glaube nicht das ich mich daran gewöhnen kann.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*

Das habe ich schon vor einer längeren Zeit mal gelesen.
Das Bildschirmarbeit nicht gut für die Augen ist, weiß man eigentlich eh schon.
Früher hatte ich nie Probleme, mittlerweile finde ich die Bildschirmarbeit aber manchmal extrem anstrengend. Besonders im Winter, wenn es früher dunkel wird.

Ich versuche immer wieder ein paar Minuten meinen Blick auf andere Dinge, die weiter entfernt sind, zu richten.

Aber sonst kann ich nichts dagegen machen, weil ich schließlich am Bildschirm arbeiten muss.

Im Artikel steht aber auch:



> Grund zur Panik gibt es jedoch nicht zwingend, auch wenn die Forscher jedem zu Blaufiltern und Sonnenbrillen raten. Von der sogenannten Makulardegeneration, einer unheilbaren Erkrankung der Netzhaut, bei der die Sehzellen allmählich absterben, was in Folge zum Verlust der Sehstärke und gegebenenfalls Erblindung führt, sind vor allem Menschen zwischen 50 und 60 Jahren sowie Personen mit einem unterdrückten Immunsystem betroffen. Bei ihnen lässt der Schutz des eigenen Körpers gegen den toxischen Cocktail, der durch blaues Licht zusammengebraut wird und für das Absterben der Sehzellen verantwortlich ist, nach.



Von daher würde ich jetzt nicht gleich in Panik geraten. V.a. da die Sonne ja auch blaues Licht mit aussendet.

Am Handy habe ich den Blaufitler aktiviert, mein Bildschirm in der Arbeit hat diese Funktion nicht und mein Bildschirm daheim wird oft nur zum Zocken genutzt und da nervt das Gelb.

Außerdem habe ich noch nie von einem Fall gehört, wo einer dadurch erblindet wäre.


----------



## Basti1988 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*

Meine Brille hat einen Filter gegen das blaue Licht.


----------



## MESeidel (29. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Welche Farbtemperatur ist am besten um den Blauanteil zu reduzieren?
> Ich habe bei mir per AMD Anzeigeeinstellungen 6800k eingestellt. Weil das für mich so vom Kontrast&Farben gut aussieht.
> Bin Brillenträger aber Gleitsichtbrille.
> Es ist wohl außerdem noch ratsam Abends Umgebungsbeleuchtung zu haben. Sollte mal wieder meine kleine Schreibtischlampe hier hinstellen wenn ich Abends noch am PC sitze und es jetzt wieder eher dunkel wird.


Schreibtischlampe kann ich nur empfehlen.

Ansonsten Windows 10 hat einen Nachtmodus.
Kann man Zeitgesteuert aktivieren oder als Schnell-Option in Nachrichten-Center (unten rechts) anpinnen.
Im MacOS nennt sich das Night Shift.


----------



## Adi1 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*

Oder man nimmt mal Abstand,

lässt alle Geräte aus,

und schaut sich mal wieder sein Umfeld an.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. September 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*

Wenn das so ist, dann frage ich mich ob die Scheinwerfer an Fahrzeugen nicht auch schädlich sind. LED- und Xenonleuchten neigen ja sehr zum Blaustich. Früher, mit den Halogenlampen, war das noch nicht so extrem. Vor allem bei Regen macht das was aus.


----------



## teachmeluv (1. September 2018)

*AW: Wissenschaft: Blaues Licht von Displays kann Augen nachhaltig schädigen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, dann frage ich mich ob die Scheinwerfer an Fahrzeugen nicht auch schädlich sind. LED- und Xenonleuchten neigen ja sehr zum Blaustich. Früher, mit den Halogenlampen, war das noch nicht so extrem. Vor allem bei Regen macht das was aus.


Ja, da direkt reinschauen ist sehr schädlich  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------

